# video footage of coral theives



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

maybe you seen it before but here is a link to a news story and accompanying video of some peope stealing coral.

http://www.wivb.com//dpp/news/crime/coral-thieves-caught-on-camera


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol Im telling you worst than crack.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Lol Im telling you worst than crack.


Sad. A.reef creation which is in buffalo near tonawanda got b n e'd last year. They also had video and got prints but i didnt hear if they caught that guy.

I remember RR getting some stuff stolen a few years ago....also there was a pet store who claimed his whole system was posioned.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! I'm addicted to this stuff but not like that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wildexpressions said:


> maybe you seen it before but here is a link to a news story and accompanying video of some peope stealing coral.
> 
> http://www.wivb.com//dpp/news/crime/coral-thieves-caught-on-camera


He stole a hammer coal....so probably a noob?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen some nice expensive hammers....and it does say its from australia which makes it uber cool.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

$150 hammer!?!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Many decent sized/coloured specimens sell for $300 +


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I would have have gone for the Aussie SPS


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a Euphyllia snob. I admit it.  But....I do understand too that aside from the beauty of certain SPS ..... the potential to frag it is better. lol

Also...I remember the Reef Raft incident.....*sighs*.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah I remember that too Red - pretty sad!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> He stole a hammer coal....so probably a noob?


lol I agree. There are some rare and relatively very expensive Hammers out there but when you figure that some zoa/paly's or sps's are $100's an inch you would think a thief would go for something smaller and less messy to handle than a hammer.

One thing that has been consistant over the years is that most thieves are not very bright.


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

The 100$ an inch zoas are probably right beside the employee. Lol
Never thought it could be possible for someone to steal corals.. 
Also never thought it was possible for another reefer to be a crook...


----------

